# Just Checking In



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Although I have not been very active on Outbackers I have been very active camping in Southern California. In the past year I have spent about 20 weekends in the 23RS camping. There have been lots of modifications to make the camping as comfortable as possible and maintenance to ensure I keep the camper in tip top shape. I have done quite a few dry camping weekends at the state camp grounds and have it completely figured out. My wife and I are now in the market for a fiver in the near future and we are leaning in the direction of a Montana 3100RL. I will keep you all up to date as to my status especially all my Fellow South Texas Outbackers. Off to San Onofre Military Camp Grounds. Got to love the San Diego Weather.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy the hunt for the perfect 5er!!


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Paul,

Good to hear from you! Its hard not to get along with that southern California weather!

Bryan


----------

